
Universities Are Becoming Billion Dollar Hedge Funds with Schools Attached - spinchange
http://www.thenation.com/article/universities-are-becoming-billion-dollar-hedge-funds-with-schools-attached/
======
neom
And thus the furthering the splay of both income and knowledge inequality.

